# Hi all :D



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi I'm from England wirral ( by Liverpool ) I have 7 chickens 1 hen 4 7 week olds and 2 4 week olds, I have no idea what breed my 7 week olds are or if they are Roos but have a feeling I have 2 so far. Hope to chat to you all it will be nice to learn from you


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Welcome!! Learn from each other! Always something new to learn..


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

Greetings from Eastern US!!
Always glad to see new people around here! 


PS- Make sure to post pictures of your flock!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Howdy from Texas! Welcome!!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hello from here in sunny cardiff. and welcome aboard.


----------



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

Some pics of my baby's  sadly 2 will be leaving me soon as I think they are boys :-( fingers cross that the others don't turn out to be. Thank you everyone for your welcomes xx


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

bev said:


> Some pics of my baby's  sadly 2 will be leaving me soon as I think they are boys :-( fingers cross that the others don't turn out to be. Thank you everyone for your welcomes xx


Quite a variety in color you have there!  Never a bad thing.
I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## jacksonT (Jul 14, 2013)

Greetings from Wisconsin. 

You have some cool looking chicks there!


----------



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

They grow up so fast... I will have to get up to date pics tomorrow as the first two are getting big kid feathers now and not so small


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello and welcome from Pennsylvania!


----------

